# Working in spain



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The pleasures of working in Spain

In English
Print Story: 'Son of a whore' insult no reason for sacking in Spain - Yahoo! News

In Spanish
Insultar al jefe no es motivo de despido | Barcelona | elmundo.es


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The pleasures of working in Spain
> 
> In English
> Print Story: 'Son of a whore' insult no reason for sacking in Spain - Yahoo! News
> ...


Well for some reason nothing surprises me much anymore in relation to employment laws here! Well, maybe no the laws as such but the ability for empoyees to fight their corner ... and usually win! no matter what they do!

I know working in the public sector in the UK usually meant a job for life as it was so hard to get rid of anyone! ... but I think if I had called my Senior the "Son of a Whore" ... I would have got a little bit more than a compensation package! lol


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Well...we could do with some employment law around here. You see, Mrs H has a little part time job washing fish boxes down at the local docks...keeps her occupied between 6am and 2 pm. Now then, that's when boredom might set in....so...in anticipation of collecting much needed brownie points, I managed to get her a job on a local building site...you know, mixing cement..carrying bricks..that sort of thing, between 3pm and 7pm. I thought this might keep her occupied for the rest of the day before she comes home and does dinner. Well...talk of ingratitude !! She says there are'nt enough hours in the day. I disagree, and have warned her about the consequences of mental stagnation. So...she has sent me to Coventry...has'nt spoken to me for 3 days......Ahhhhhh !!!BLISS!!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Well...we could do with some employment law around here. You see, Mrs H has a little part time job washing fish boxes down at the local docks...keeps her occupied between 6am and 2 pm. Now then, that's when boredom might set in....so...in anticipation of collecting much needed brownie points, I managed to get her a job on a local building site...you know, mixing cement..carrying bricks..that sort of thing, between 3pm and 7pm. I thought this might keep her occupied for the rest of the day before she comes home and does dinner. Well...talk of ingratitude !! She says there are'nt enough hours in the day. I disagree, and have warned her about the consequences of mental stagnation. So...she has sent me to Coventry...has'nt spoken to me for 3 days......Ahhhhhh !!!BLISS!!!


 I would love to be in the company of you two one evening ... I bet you are so respectful and attentive in public!!!! 

Your humour sadly is right up my street!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> Well...we could do with some employment law around here. You see, Mrs H has a little part time job washing fish boxes down at the local docks...keeps her occupied between 6am and 2 pm. Now then, that's when boredom might set in....so...in anticipation of collecting much needed brownie points, I managed to get her a job on a local building site...you know, mixing cement..carrying bricks..that sort of thing, between 3pm and 7pm. I thought this might keep her occupied for the rest of the day before she comes home and does dinner. Well...talk of ingratitude !! She says there are'nt enough hours in the day. I disagree, and have warned her about the consequences of mental stagnation. So...she has sent me to Coventry...has'nt spoken to me for 3 days......Ahhhhhh !!!BLISS!!!



I suspect this is all wishful thinking, I bet Mrs. H has you right under the thumb!!!!


Jo xxx


----------

